# how did OG Kush get its name?



## its420 (Jan 5, 2012)

ive heard OG stands for original gangsta to original ganja. anyone know for sure? its my fav


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2012)

I have heard a lot of ideas about that, but I prefer to think of it as original genetics. I don't really have any idea.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 5, 2012)

Over grown

or 

Ocean grown


----------



## Xeblaro (Jan 5, 2012)

Overgrow... ha... anybody remember that site?  That place was sweet...

I always thought it was just a short way of saying "OriGinal"
Original Genetics would get my vote, if it came to that.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2012)

Lol....this question again.  Ocean Grown is how I heard it....but I hve read other versions.


----------



## its420 (Jan 5, 2012)

either could be could be since it goes 10 weeks and came from coastal area. i watch criminal minds drama on ion tv and like to call it original garcia! the female nerd couldnt do her job cause she was trying to be who she wasnt and the macho one said it was because she needed to be O.G.- original garcia to get the job done.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 5, 2012)

ocean grown gets my vote


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 5, 2012)

Ocean Grown...in my little circle anyhow.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

I've only heard Ocean Grown applicable to the cannabis strain. 

And I've heard it's Original Gangsta from Ice Tea...:rofl:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 5, 2012)

I dont know and esp dont care all i know is im bored with seeing og this that or the other poxey grows.
Rotflmao.
T4


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

lol...poxey...:rofl:


----------



## King Bud (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe it's a copy of a proven strain, marketed with a better name.

_OG Kush.._

sounds _cool_, I think I've heard people rap about it


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

OG KUSH........

85% sativa
15% indica

OCEAN GROWN is the real name for it! I am originally from So Sal (30yrs)....

it was originally grown in Mendocino by the ocean therefore giving it its name! I have been recieving OG, Bubba, Hindu Kush's form there for 15 years...to this day! Long before the OG was born.....or the Bubba! Some of the most purest form of indicas such as Hindu Kush are some the deadliest smoke I have ever had!


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> I dont know and esp dont care all i know is im bored with seeing og this that or the other poxey grows.
> Rotflmao.
> T4



:holysheep: have you ever smoked the real deal bro? theres a reason its flooding the world! its turning all this other crap into gold!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 6, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> :holysheep: have you ever smoked the real deal bro?
> 
> I DONT SMOKE WEED I JUST GROW IT theres a reason its flooding the world! its turning all this other crap into gold!


 :hubba:
T4


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 6, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> OG KUSH........
> 
> 85% sativa
> 15% indica
> ...



??? Sat dom? From what I was told and read it's Ind dom. Either way, grew it my first grow and it smokes great regardless. Def smokes more like an indica IMO. And I'm in NorCal btw


----------



## nvthis (Jan 6, 2012)

I named it, a'ight? It's short for "*Oh* *Je*-sus Christ NV, what the hell did you spike this weed with?"


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 6, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I named it, a'ight? It's short for "*Oh* *Je*-sus Christ NV, what the hell did you spike this weed with?"



lol

:48:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 7, 2012)

Brief background: 

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled &#8216;chemdawg&#8217; (now &#8217;91 chemdawg), &#8216;chemdawg a&#8217; (now chemdawg&#8217;s sister), and &#8216;chemdawg b&#8217;. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled &#8216;c&#8217;, &#8216;d&#8217;, and &#8216;e&#8217;. the &#8216;e&#8217; seed never germinated, &#8216;c&#8217; turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg &#8216;d&#8217; was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

Chemdawg Crosses:
&#8226; 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996. 
&#8226; 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian. 
&#8226; Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as &#8216;weasel&#8217;.

&#8226; 'chemdog' and friends made several crosses that are held closely by a small group of friends and acquaintances. Among them are:

1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) 
2. Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk) 
3. Bubble Chem (Chemdawg&#8217;s Sister x Sag's Bubbleberry)
4. Dawg Daze aka ChemHaze (Chem D x &#8217;93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze)
5. Chemdawg D x Pbud (another old-school Colorado strain)


JJ-NYC has been working on a Chemdawg D-based seed line for several years now. He started by crossing Chemdawg D to Sensi's Afghani after thoroughly testing both Sensi's Afghani and Sensi's Hindu Kush to determine which was more stable and would be better for the initial cross. JJ then did a backcross, known as "Double Dawg." Several phenos of this circulate and several people still have beans. JJ's latest work to the line is a second backcross known as "Tres Dawg" which is just starting to get tested. 

Rezdog of Reservoir Seeds recently released several Chemdawg crosses as part of his 'Trinity' charity auctions. The crosses included Chemdawg D x Sensi's Hindu Kush and Snowdawg x Sensi's Hindu Kush, Chemdawg D x Sour Diesel IBL, Snowdawg x Sour Diesel IBL, ChemHaze x Sour Diesel IBL and Giesel x Sour Diesel IBL.


----------



## Locked (Jan 7, 2012)

Ocean Grown is what I hve heard.....honestly I don't care what it stands for. All I know is my Larry OG smokes too notch and it has nothing to do with the name OG.  Dank is Dank no matter what name you put on it. Jmo


----------



## kaotik (Jan 7, 2012)

i always liked this story (how true or not it is, who knows  )

and this story went something like this.. A guy - we'll call him KushDawg for the sake of this story - living somewhere on the Northern California Pacific Coast was growing the original cut from San Fernando Valley, the birthplace of most herb carrying the "OG" label. 
One evening, KushDawg was hanging out at a local bar when another chap also sitting at the bar offered him a bowl of some very special weed. Intrigued, KushDawg accepted the offer. Once the chap opened the bag and the dank, pungent OG aroma lifted into the air, KushDawg knew immediately, unbeknownst to the chap, that this was in fact his own herb. 
_As they toked the glorious herb, the chap rendered his own opinion as to the origin of the herb, saying that it was so great because it was "Mountain Grown." KushDawg corrected the chap, "Naw man, this stuff is 'Ocean Grown,'" meaning that the herb was actually grown indoors on the Pacific Coast._


if true, i just find it hilarious. "oh this is so great cause it's ____ " .. no, actually it's not, i made that and it's _____  lol


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 7, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> i always liked this story (how true or not it is, who knows  )
> 
> and this story went something like this.. A guy - we'll call him KushDawg for the sake of this story - living somewhere on the Northern California Pacific Coast was growing the original cut from San Fernando Valley, the birthplace of most herb carrying the "OG" label.
> One evening, KushDawg was hanging out at a local bar when another chap also sitting at the bar offered him a bowl of some very special weed. Intrigued, KushDawg accepted the offer. Once the chap opened the bag and the dank, pungent OG aroma lifted into the air, KushDawg knew immediately, unbeknownst to the chap, that this was in fact his own herb.
> ...



this is the farthest from the truth................


----------



## kaotik (Jan 7, 2012)

lol yeah sounded a bit to fictional


----------



## hero4u2b (Jan 9, 2012)

OG kush.  I just got 2 of them @ 20 and change a pop. I wonder where many of these names or strain names come from.. Its probobly some stoners siting around making them up and submitting them probobly the same ppl who make up the fortunes in fortune cookies. Hero


----------



## its420 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanx people, ive enjoyed reading peoples view of the name. for those of you who dont care, why bother to post a reply tying up your useless time and energy when you can spend it on something like going back to your grandmothers to learn manners!


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, flame off, friend -- why do you care if their opinion is they don't care? Why did you take offense? I believe NCH is probably right -- man those concerts were fun  But the first time I ever tried OG Kush it was from east LA and sold by the gangs (crips, bloods, whatever) and it was called OG to stand for Original Gangsta -- Just what my guy told me, and he is pretty connected. Who knows? -- who cares lol


----------



## bigsmokie (Jan 13, 2012)

I vote for old gangsta just cos that's how snoop would have it


----------

